# MGA/Mitsubishi Interplay System X-10



## petei (Jan 17, 2005)

Stereo AM FM Cassette with vertical turntabe. Having trouble with linear tracking tone arm. When a LP is put on turntable, arm sets down as if to play a 45rpm record. Would like to obtain owner or repair manual. This system is vintage 1981.:confused


----------



## sandrus (Dec 3, 2008)

Any luck with your problem? I know somebody that has the same machinge and same problem.


----------



## petei (Jan 17, 2005)

Problem still exists. Have feelers out for schematic wiring diagram or manual. Plays 45's only at the moment.


----------

